# Metal Wheel Replacement Problem



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Greetings-

I have a mongrel collection of rolling stock, and have begun converting the plastic wheels to metal as recommended by many. I bought Bachman wheels, and simply pop out the plastic ones and replace with metal.

However, on several pieces from various manf, Aristo, old Kalamazoo, etc I find that the metal wheels bind against the trucks. The problem is that the metal wheels are thicker at the axel, in that they have a curved flange that extends beyond the body of the wheel, so even if the metal wheel axel is shorter then the plastic, the extra "thickness" at the place where the wheel attaches to the axel on the outer side, may bind.

So, any solutions to this? I thought of slightly sanding the place on the truck where the axel inserts into the truck, to increase clearance. May work, or...? And some of the rolling stock has brass inserts for the axel to run in, so that may not work.

Thanks for any ideas

Jerry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
I too have been upgrading lately. I've been buying wheels and cars randomly and started a few months ago while cleanign the shop up and coming across the wheels. While not specifically with the bachman wheels I noted the wheels I'd bought do not like to play well in the LGB trucks. So what I've been doing is filing the plastic on the inside of the side frame down a little to prevent the shoulders on the wheels from binding in the trucks, OR using different metal wheels. I've got two generations of Aristocraft wheels and two styles of them. Bachman metal wheels too, along with USAT's replacement wheels and San Val wheels. Along with some miscellaneous wheels I can only geuss are some of the fine scale wheels with a smaller flange? MY opinon if what youa re doing does not compromise the strength of the trucks or the wheels sets and is essentially reversable (by adding spacer washers in) if needed then do what you need to to get your trains running well.

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can buy nylon spacers at Lowes faily cheap. I'd try inserting on the end of the axle before putting into journal. Later RJD


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Not sure exactly what truck/wheel combo you have going but I run into similar issues. I only use SanVal or Bachmann metal wheels. To install the large 31mm Bachmann on a Lionel truck I need to cut off about 1/8 of axle total (I cut one end and re-center the axle). 

To install SanVal wheels on LGB Bendorf trucks I need to use a Zona saw and cut off the round "stand offs" flush with the inside edge of the truck. Quick and easy, I know some drill them out. The LGB arch-bar trucks work without modification for both Bachman and SanVal. 

The SanVal seem to work well with USA and Aristo trucks without modification but I find the work required for the Aristo trucks not worth the effort, I just chuck 'em and replace with USA or LGB trucks.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Jerry, 

Like you, I have a mixed bag of Aristo, Bachmann, LGB, USA, Delton, Lionel and other stuff (I think). I use the Bachmann wheel sets exclusively, simply because they are the most cost effective. The only trucks I have experienced any issues with have been the Lionel. The frames are too narrow for ANY of the other manufacturer's wheel sets. Lionel, as someone else said, I toss the Lionel truck and replace it wit a USA or Bachmann, depending on era. The only ones I have done modifications were for the older Lionel 'Thomas the Tank' set. Those I located a set of the older style Bachmann wheels with the metal tire on a plastic center. This I was able to trim the hub of the wheel back about .060" on each side with a sharp razor knife. 

Bob C.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I find that some have side play and washwrs fix this. 

Others have diameter differences and brake shoes can drag on the rail. A dremel fixes this real quick. 

I prefer not to use Bachmann as these are cast not turned and can wobble, plus they have casting holes on the back side making them unusable for the LGB/USA brush type power pickups.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks to all for the feedback and suggestions. I will adapt them to the situations as each individual car is being converted.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## dmunseyjr (Feb 16, 2008)

I've had the same issue putting the small diameter Bachmann wheelsets in the Aristocraft 4-wheel shorty cars. Luckily, the spring equalized journal box is overly thick and is not integral to the frame. It easily comes out. A bit of sanding and everything goes back together fine. Just part of the G-gauge compatibility game, I guess!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

dm:

Exactly one of my problems is the short Aristo cars-- I will try your sanding of the removable piece today and see what happens.
Thanks

Jerry


----------



## dmunseyjr (Feb 16, 2008)

That's all I did to solve the problem. Just be careful -- the loose journals are hard to hold - I sanded my knuckles a few time. Some kind of hand vice or clamp would make the job easier!


----------

